# Chipped Plane Mouth



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got a 3c off of ebay. It's in pretty good shape but the rear of the mouth is chipped. I can put a picture up later but is this an issue if this plane is kept as a user?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

JQMack said:


> I just got a 3c off of ebay. It's in pretty good shape but the rear of the mouth is chipped. I can put a picture up later but is this an issue if this plane is kept as a user?


I would not think this to be a problem since the blade is slightly lower than the mouth and it is the frog which supports the blade not the mouth.

Post a picture just in case someone sees something.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

As I understand it, the clearance between the front of the mouth and the blade is most important. I don't think it will be a problem as long as the blade is well supported by the frog.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I would say that won't be a problem at all.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I wish _I'd _bought it!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Shouldn't take long to file that flat and square if it bothers you.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

i wouldn't think it would be a problem either.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks. Definitely not a bad score for $20. Just need to sharpen and learn to use it right.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Great deal on the plane! What brand is it?

Is that chip in front or behind the iron? Does it have an adjustable frog?

A #3 is a smoother. It's intended to be set very finely, a shallow depth with the chip breaker close the the edge and the mouth set very tight.

If the chip is behind the iron, then don't work about it. If it is before it and the frog adjustable, file it square and slide the frog forward - this is simple, easy and quick to do.

The mouth plays a very important function in a smoothing plane. It supports the grain, or holds it down, while the grain just behind it is sheared. With an open or badly chipped mouth you will experience tear-out in areas that you otherwise wouldn't.

Have fun!


----------



## EricD (Jan 17, 2013)

JQMack said:


> ...but the rear of the mouth is chipped....





firemedic said:


> ...If the chip is behind the iron, then don't work about it....


Should be good to go.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

EricD said:


> Should be good to go.


Guess I didn't read it close enough :thumbsup:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I think I have established that I have a chipped but otherwise nice and perfectly serviceable No. 3 user. Looks to be around a type 17, I'll have to take a closer look and some more pictures though.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)




----------

